# [kernel] fbcondecor (cerrado)

## the incredible hurd

Tras mucho trastear, he conseguido tener un kernel con nvidiafb que sólo puedo usar en modo texto, para lo cual tengo dedicado un runlevel. Es importante hacer copia de seguridad del kernel, system.map, del fichero /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r8 y de /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r8 (en caso de que alguien quiera hacer lo mismo), sobre todo de los módulos, por mucho que uno tenga uvesafb y nvidiafb integrados en el núcleo para cada versión del kernel.

Estoy contento, con nvidiafb se ha acelerado todo y mucho...

La cuestión es que me apetece ponerlo aún más vistoso y añadir algún background y demás...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers
> 
> Graphics support
> ...

 

Pero con /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/fbcondecor.txt no me aclaro. Tengo las splashutils instaladas, pero no encuentro el helper que menciona spock ni sé como lograr poner un sencillo fondo, ¿alguien ha logrado decorar su consola? No importa si es con uvesafb.

Agradecería cualquier explicación que sea menos espesa que las que da spock...

----------

## JotaCE

la verdad es que llevo un buen rato tratando de hacer lo mismo, dijo, hacer que el booteo sea algo mas amigable.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

para eos he seguido al pie de la letra las instrucciones que aparecen el blog de spock y sencillamente no funciona!

----------

## ekz

Yo tengo uvesafb con un tema gráfico, mas o menos esto configuré:

En grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title=Gentoo 2.6.23-TuxOnIce-r4
> 
> # Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located
> ...

 

Mi tema se llama Gentoo-Grey, en la linea del kernel debe estar escrito tal cual al nombre del directorio con el tema:

```
ekz@localhost ~ $ ls -l /etc/splash/ | grep Gentoo-Grey

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root   4096 ago 16  2007 Gentoo-Grey

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     23 sep  5 19:04 suspend2 -> /etc/splash/Gentoo-Grey

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     23 nov 26 22:20 tuxonice -> /etc/splash/Gentoo-Grey
```

(Si usas tuxonice-sources hay que seguir otro howto para ponerle splash también   :Smile:  )

Ah y para generar el initrd tengo esto anotado en mi "memo":

```
generar splash image

mount /boot

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/Gentoo-Grey-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 Gentoo-Grey
```

Donde nuevamente Gentoo-Grey es el nombre del directorio del tema. En el fichero  /etc/conf.d/splash se pueden configurar más cosas del splash, yo tengo todo comentado excepto 

```

# on which ttys should fbsplash be enabled? defaults to RC_TTY_NUMBER

SPLASH_TTYS="1 2 3 4 5 6"

RC_TTY_NUMBER="1 2 3 4 5 6"

# what font to use? defaults to what fbtruetype uses

 SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"

# boot/reboot/shutdown message overrides

SPLASH_BOOT_MESSAGE="Iniciando el sistema...\$progress"

SPLASH_REBOOT_MESSAGE="Reiniciando el sistema...\$progress"

SPLASH_SHUTDOWN_MESSAGE="Apagando el sistema...\$progress"

```

Mi famoso tema es este 

Espero que te sea de utilidad

Saludos

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> para eos he seguido al pie de la letra las instrucciones que aparecen el blog de spock y sencillamente no funciona!

 

Debes haberte saltado alguno de los pasos u opciones de configuración en el kernel, a mí la primera vez tampoco me funcionó, por lo que me mantuve usando una versión anterior del kernel... Hasta que no quedó más remedio que usar el 2.6.23-r8 si no se querían correr riesgos innecesarios, y revisé una por una todas las opciones que comenta spock y observé que había pasado una por alto. Ten paciencia.

Eso sí, spock me parece muy espeso porque va directamente al grano, sin dar muchas explicaciones... sin decir cómo se llega a esto o cómo se logra lo otro (sigo sin saber poner un fondo de pantalla en el framebuffer, por mucho que él diga que puede hacerse, ya le dedicaré más tiempo).

ekz enhorabuena, extraordinaria explicación. Me ha funcionado a la primera, aunque ahora siempre que empiezo en modo framebuffer le pasa un fsck a todos los sistemas de ficheros, probablemente porque tengo todos los núcleos sin soporte para initrd, en fin, dice que llevan más de 32mil días sin revisar   :Shocked:   Espero resolver este pequeño gran inconveniente, no puedo esperar un inicio eterno del sistema, aunque sea mucho más bonito   :Confused: 

----------

## sirope

Un día cambié el reloj del sistema, y dijo que tenía 58400 días sin chequear.

Como si fuera a vivir 150 años, me dió risa y me sentí como langosta xD..

Tal vez te ayuda: rc-update add fbcondecor default.

Salu2!

----------

## JotaCE

luego de mucho andar por fin pude hacer un booteo algo mas amistozo, y dijo algo mas amistozo por que solo pude poner el splash hacia el final del booteo al princio es un modo texto pero con las "letritas" mas pequeñas (que descriptivo)

que deberia hacer para que el splash salga hacia el inicio del booteo ? o sea que salga luego luego?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sirope

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> luego de mucho andar por fin pude hacer un booteo algo mas amistozo, y dijo algo mas amistozo por que solo pude poner el splash hacia el final del booteo al princio es un modo texto pero con las "letritas" mas pequeñas (que descriptivo)
> 
> que deberia hacer para que el splash salga hacia el inicio del booteo ? o sea que salga luego luego? 

 

Crear el initramfs, para que te salga desde que comienza a cargar el kernel. De lo contrario sale hasta que termina de hacerlo... Dónde dice Gentoo bla, bla, bla, 200x-2007, etc, etc...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## JotaCE

creo que no entendí mira este es mi grub.conf está bien o deberia modificarlo? 

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.23-r8

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,1)

#Las siguientes tres lineas van en una sola 

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda4 

video=uvesafb:1024x768-16@60,mtrr:3,ywrap 

splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 vga=791 initrd

initrd /boot/livecd-2007.0-1024x768

```

o tal vez deberia enseñarte otra configuracion? hay no se! ya no calibro bien! uuuyyy que me salio miechika! es mi vida okey!

----------

## the incredible hurd

JotaCE si tienes el parámetro video no es necesario el vga, yo lo quitaría.

Voy a cerrar el hilo de todas formas, discúlpame, intentaremos seguirte ayudando hasta que lo logres, pero mis dudas quedaron resueltas...

(Por mucho que siga sin saber cómo poner una imagen de fondo)

Edito: No es posible establecer una imagen de fondo, con lo de background se refiere al verbose y queda por arriba y abajo pero nunca ocupando la pantalla. Ello implicaría transparencias en el framebuffer y que yo sepa (me quedo con las ganas) aún no se ha logrado.

sirope yo personalmente he elegido boot en lugar de default   :Wink: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> JotaCE si tienes el parámetro video no es necesario el vga, yo lo quitaría.
> 
> Voy a cerrar el hilo de todas formas, discúlpame, intentaremos seguirte ayudando hasta que lo logres, pero mis dudas quedaron resueltas...
> 
> 

 

Si quito el parametro vga el bootsplash no funciona, no sirve, no trabaja, no jala, no hace la pega, etc, etc. asi que debo dejarlo.

decidi colgarme de tu hilo por que sencillamente entendi que teniamos el mismo problema pero si decides cerrarlo, pues cerrado si más, no hay problema  :Wink: .

----------

